# ترنيمة دقى دقى يا اجراس صوت وصور بوربوينت بمناسبة عيد الميلاد



## manshy10000 (27 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين

كنيسة مارمينا والقديس اغسطينوس تقدم بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد
ترنيمة دقى دقى يا اجراس صوت وصور
بس جااااااااااامدة اااووووووووى

للتحميل 
اضغط هنا 



وللمسيح كل المجد من الان والى الابد امين


----------



## mikle (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة دقى دقى يا اجراس صوت وصور بوربوينت بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*

ترانيمة جميلة اوى ويارت اى جديد نعرف بية


----------



## melad66 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة دقى دقى يا اجراس صوت وصور بوربوينت بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*

ميرسى كتيررررررررر لك 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
www.omelnor.net​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة دقى دقى يا اجراس صوت وصور بوربوينت بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*

ميرسى خالص يا منشاوى​


----------



## the servant (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة دقى دقى يا اجراس صوت وصور بوربوينت بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*

هو فين اللينك


----------



## TADO2010 (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة دقى دقى يا اجراس صوت وصور بوربوينت بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

واحنا بنتظار المزيد

اخوك  تادرس


----------



## bisa&simsim (29 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة دقى دقى يا اجراس صوت وصور بوربوينت بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## manshy10000 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للردود 
وانا اسف على الغيبة


----------



## anosh (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*اللينك مش شغااااااااااااااااال خااااااااااااااالص ياريت ترفعها تانى ​*


----------



## manshy10000 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*دا لينك جديد لفيديو الترنيمة ويار يعجبك

من هنا : http://www.4shared.com/file/76588423/31d0d72f/_2_____.html?dirPwdVerified=9b1e29e9*​


----------



## manshy10000 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

منتظر ردك يا اننووووووووووووووووووووووووووش


----------



## mero_engel (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسي ليك كتير منشاوي*
*جاري التحميل*​


----------



## الوداعة (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميلة أوى الترنيمة يا  manshy**   يسوع يباركك و يعوضك















*​


----------



## oesi no (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*تم تعديل اللينك للناس اللى معرفتش تحملها*​


----------



## manshy10000 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكر خاص للمشرف العسل على المرور
وشكر خاص جدا للوداعة ولميرو


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## manshy10000 (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للامير الحزين على المرور


----------



## ramy tharwat (24 ديسمبر 2008)

thaxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## anosh (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى منشاوى على الفيديو و ميرسى كتير لتعبك ​*


----------



## manshy10000 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا منشاوى على المتابعة الجيدة


----------



## ramynasr (29 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you


----------



## khader10 (7 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يباركك ويزيدك نعمة*

30:​


----------



## kalimooo (8 يونيو 2009)




----------

